
Is Vue.js a save choice? - koehr
We plan to rewrite our web-frontend completely into a shiny SinglePage app. We want it to support isomorphic rendering at some later stage, too.<p>Now I am personally very opinionated and would build on vue.js. But this choice has to be reasonable.<p>Angular and React are the biggest players in the field, mainly because they are backed by huge names like Google and Facebook. More or less everyone is using them and the communities are massive.<p>Vuejs is growing fast at the moment but it is still very new. I now wonder how I can savely argument, that Vue.js will be a good choice in the medium or long term (or not). What would you look for?
======
afarrell
A framework is useful because once you learn it, you can apply that knowledge
across a wide range of projects. Not only that, but once there is intro
documentation for it, the knowledge imparted can help people be several miles
down the road of understanding the structure of a many projects. For this
reason, the biggest thing I look for in a framework is solid canonical
introductory tutorials that help someone build a solid mental model of the
framework. This means that even if the number of developers is currently
small, it will grow fast enough that I won't worry about hurting my ability to
hire down the road.

It is especially useful if the intro tutorial teaches automated testing. Then
I'm going to be less worried that tests are an afterthought rather than
something that is written alongside the feature.

------
jbardnz
I really like VueJS and I actually think it is a pretty safe choice. While it
has been gaining a lot of momentum recently (especially in the Laravel
community were it has become the default frontend framework), it has actually
been around for well over 2 years. Evan talks about the stability of the
project more here: [http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-
introduction/](http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-introduction/)

Another really important point is that Evan is able to work on this fulltime
thanks to a really successful Patreon. This is super rare for a open source
project but pretty much guarantees support for the project for the foreseeable
future.

------
nfriedly
BTW, where you said "save" and "savely", you meant to say "safe" and "safely"
;)

------
saluki
It's a pretty safe choice, Evan is working on it full time and it keeps
getting better and better.

